# Building Starships



## discoDM (May 16, 2015)

For comparison, the milky way galaxy is about 30,000 parsecs in diameter.  This particular ship has an operational range roughly 1/8 of the diameter of our galaxy.


----------



## Morrus (May 16, 2015)

Correct. Very Star Trek! The book contains rules for Star Wars style FTL travel where you can cross a galaxy in a few hours or days, too, as well as propulsion systems with operational ranges which will barely get you out of the solar system; very scaleable.  But that particular ship is very Trek-influenced.

Operational range just means you need to refuel somehow.


----------



## Morrus (May 18, 2015)

The accompanying Ship Builder web app is also well underway!


----------

